# Drink and driving



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I would like to share an experience with you all about drink driving.
Some of us will have had brushes with the authorities on our way home from the odd social session over the past few years.

Last night I was at a Christmas party and had had a few too many drinks. Knowing full well I was over the limit, and having no-one with me to drive me home I did something I have never done before,. I took a bus home!

I arrived home safely and without incident, which was a great surprise as I had never driven a bus before and am not quite sure where I got it from.
Have a good christmas everyone, stay safe. ( that uncludes you gemmy, and my new stalker, whatshisface?)
seamus.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Classic
Well done

Bob


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I always say the old ones are the best Seamus.

You are ahead of me on the stalker front, although mine is a mod so maybe that makes up for it?

Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

First time I heard that one I fell out of my cradle laughing

Loddy :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I always say the old ones are the best Seamus.
> 
> You are ahead of me on the stalker front, although mine is a mod so maybe that makes up for it?
> 
> Alan.


Thats my ambition too Alan,unfortunately they dont stalk me, they have entirly different ambitions as to my future here on MHF :lol: 
seamus, hangin on here by the short and cu-cu-cu, strike that,strike that,I mean by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

:lol: :lol: . Happy Christmas.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

seamusog said:


> Thats my ambition too Alan,unfortunately they dont stalk me . . .










. . . . :lol: :lol: :lol:

Merry Christmas Seamus!! :wink:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A true story

My neighbour was breathalised last weekend. she was asked when she last had anything to drink, so she truthfully answered about an hour ago. so she was duly breathalised which, to the police's surprise was a negative reading. she was then asked when she last had an alcholic drink. Her reply, about 20 years ago!! :lol: 

One Christmas she had more than her fair share and was VERY ill and hasnt drunk alcohol since - even in a sherry trifle :roll: 

Our gain 'cos she is always the one to drive us anywhere so we can partake of one or two, or maybe more

Happy Christmas


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > Thats my ambition too Alan,unfortunately they dont stalk me . . .
> ...


Same to you mucker,have a good one.
seamus.


----------

